# Firmware: v1.1.2 For the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 3, 2018)

```
Canon  USA has finally released the long-awaited new firmware for the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV.</p>
<p><strong>Firmware Version 1.1.2 incorporates the following improvements and fixes:</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Support has been added for chromatic aberration correction, peripheral illumination correction, distortion correction, and Digital Lens Optimizer when using Digital Photo Professional to process RAW images captured with the following TS-E lenses: TS-E 17mm f/4L, TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II, TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L MACRO, or TS-E 135mm f/4L MACRO.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which standard exposure may not be obtained, or an irregular exposure may result, when Silent LV (Live View) shooting with the following TS-E lenses: TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L MACRO, or TS-E 135mm f/4L MACRO.</li>
<li>Support for Exif 2.31 has been added.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the camera may not function normally when using the Camera Connect application to shoot a high frame rate movie.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which error 80 may occur when HDR movies are shot using the Remote Live View Shooting function. (Applies only to Canon Log-supported cameras.)</li>
</ol>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iv?subtab=downloads-firmware#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25">Download firmware v1.1.2 for the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV at Canon USA</a></strong></p>
<p><em>thanks Bruce</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 3, 2018)

6. A long and heartfelt apology is given why a $3k professional camera cannot spot meter off-center.

7. No, this does not mean that this firmware will now allow a 5D Mark IV to do this. Please wait for the 5D Mark V, slated for release in 2073, to see if this 1-series exclusive* technology is someday added to the 5D lineup.

*Not including $600+ Nikon SLRs, or most any modern cell phone. 

- A


----------



## fingerstein (Apr 3, 2018)

"long awaited"? But there are only bug fixes. No new feature!
I think Sony and Panasonic are poisoning my brain with new features. But this is the way to go. Canon way!


----------



## drs (Apr 4, 2018)

Disappointing. Canon, that's all? Really?

What about the absolute unusable "Rolling Shutter" artifacts and the tiny 4K crop.

I certainly love this camera, but it is 2018 after all.


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 4, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> *Not including [--] most any modern cell phone.



To be fair, I don't think many cell phones have spot metering. Their auto metering gives extra weight on whatever's under the focus rectangle, just like all Canon cameras do in evaluative metering mode.


----------



## Aaron D (Apr 4, 2018)

Yess! #1 on the list is fantastic - like getting new lenses down-loaded for free.......

A


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Apr 6, 2018)

Does this firmware upgrade remove the mirror? I keep reading on all the web forums about how terrible those things are. Why they are so bad never seems to get explained but if all those clever people on the web say they are bad I guess it must be true.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Apr 6, 2018)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Does this firmware upgrade remove the mirror? I keep reading on all the web forums about how terrible those things are. Why they are so bad never seems to get explained but if all those clever people on the web say they are bad I guess it must be true.


There has been a lot of talk about how bad mirrors are when used in cameras, but it only actually becomes a problem if you regularly take photographs of vampires.


----------

